# Measure rail code (height)?



## Colinkun (Dec 2, 2015)

What's the best way to validate or measure the height of rail? Specifically, if I'm going to buy some used track off eBay and they don't know (don't have the original packaging, etc.), is there an easy way to find out?

Also, how bad is a layout that uses multiple heights? Can simple transitions be implemented to smooth it out?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

To validate the height of a rail? The code is the thickness in thousandths of an inch. Use a caliper to check it, if necessary.

2nd question: Bad? Nothing is bad if it's what you want to do. Your layout, your rules.

Now the real answer: many people mix codes of track intentionally, to suggest heavier, more robust rail on a mainline and lighter rail on spurs or sidings. Real railroads do it all the time. There are special joiners you can buy which will align the railheads of the various codes, or you can shim the thinner rails up so that they do meet. Having a large bump where the two codes meet will cause some operational issues, especially derailments, but if you take care to align the railheads you'll have no problems.


----------



## dave1905 (Jul 7, 2013)

If they can read a munufacturer and product number off the bottom of the ties it will help. If its Atlas, HO and the ties are black its probably code 100. If the ties are brown then its probably code 83.

You can mix different rail sizes but you have to use "compromise" joiners to level out the rail surfaces to get a smooth ride. Also important is tie thickness since different brands may have different tie thicknesses so even with the same rail size the track height may be different.


----------

